# Physician Assistant assist at surgery



## dianne (Jan 27, 2012)

Does medicare require documentation on PA's assisting at surgery or is their name on heading of op report as assistant enough to bill for them?  Thanks in advance


----------



## jfields (Jan 27, 2012)

Medicare almost always requests documentation for my PA-C assistant at surgery claims and processes them based on the op report listing them as the assistant


----------



## CLCameron (Jan 27, 2012)

It depends on the procedure being perfomed. I would check the MPFS Indicators and see what the Assistant Surgery says for that procedure. If the procedure has a 0 indicator then documentation is required for reimbursement. In my experience with Medicare (Noridian) that means there needs to be something in the body of the note as to what portion of the procedure the assistant was actually used for, not just having their name listed as the assist.


----------

